# Ne les aide guère à faire face, qui n'a pas...



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Traducendo un articolo di un quotidiano francese sull'immigrazione clandestina in Europa mi sono imbattuto in una frase la cui costruzione mi ha un po' disorientato.
La frase, con quella che la precede per fornire un po' di contesto, è la seguente:

"Italiens, Espagnols et Grecs sont en première ligne, riverains d'une Méditerranée que parcourent les flottilles de barcasses acheminantles illégaux – au péril de leur vie. Mais l'Europe *ne les aide guère à* *faire face,* *qui n'a pas* le pouvoir d'imposer une solidarité financière en ce domaine".

Io ho tradotto in questo modo:

"Italiani,spagnoli e greci sono in prima linea, rivieraschi di un Mediterraneo percorso dalle flottiglie di barconi che trasportano i clandestini –a rischio della loro vita. Ma l'Europa, *non avendo* il potere di imporre una solidarietà finanziaria in questo ambito, *non li aiuta molto a far fronte alla situazione*".

Credo, o meglio spero, di aver colto il senso, ma mi chiedo se non ci sia un modo più letterale di rendere la frase. E mi restano dubbi su quel *faire face* non seguito da *à*.

Confido nel vostro prezioso aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce, bentornato 
Secondo me anche la tua traduzione va benissimo, la proposizione gerundiale è un'ottima soluzione. Non ho altro da suggerirti per "faire face".
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Voce

Ciao, matoupaschat!
Allora lascio la frase così. 
Grazie mille e stammi bene anche tu!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce e Matou. 
Non si potrebbe rendere con un 'perché', lasciando la costruzione come in originale? "Ma l'Europa non li aiuta molt(issim)o, perché/in quanto non ha la forza di..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo che va bene, Necsus ! 
La proposizione relativa della versione originaria esprime la causa ma la sua posizione nella frase (distante dall'antecedente) è ormai rara in francese.


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Voce e Matou.
> Non si potrebbe rendere con un 'perché', lasciando la costruzione come in originale? "Ma l'Europa non li aiuta molt(issim)o, perché/in quanto non ha la forza di..."



Ciao Nexus e ciao di nuovo Matou!
Mi scuso per non aver risposto prima. Mi ero ripromesso di farlo e poi altre cose hanno preso il sopravvento. 
Sì, Nexus, avrei potuto adottare anche la soluzione da te suggerita, ma ormai avevo consegnato la traduzione. 
Approfitto per ringraziarvi nuovamente per la disponibilità e la competenza delle vostre risposte. Grazie!


----------

